# What are the Coggins test requirements in your state?



## Margo_C-T (May 12, 2009)

I just got an email from someone in one of our area driving clubs, stating that effective 4/1/09, it will be a requirement that EVERY horse traveling within NM to shows, exhibitions, in fact to ANY 'gathering of horses', which would mean ANY trail ride, fun drive...ANYWHERE you haul your horse, even when the horse is a 'resident' of the state, to have a current Coggins test. (It also requires a 'proof of ownership', but, specifies that said proof must consist of a NM 'brand inspection'-which now costs $40(or more). I have a STRONG feeling this is somehow 'tied' to NAIS...which I would suggest you research, if you have not already.

My question is, what are the Coggins requirements for the movement of IN-state horses in other states?

Margo


----------



## jleonard (May 12, 2009)

In KY, any time you take your horse down the road you must have a negative coggins and health cert.


----------



## Littleum (May 12, 2009)

As far as I know, this has been a requirement in CT and TX for years.

Every show I've ever been at has required one, regardless of if you're instate or out.


----------



## normajeanbaker (May 12, 2009)

Maine has always required a Coggins test as well. If its a Maine horse and you are in the state of Maine, you only need one every 3 years. Any out of horse shipping into Maine needs one no older then a year old. I know most states I've shipped my Maine horses into have required one within the current year. Coggins papers are a very standard thing up here.

Jen


----------



## Horse Feathers (May 12, 2009)

In Texas, you MUST have a coggins paper on your person anytime your horse is on public land. Its a good thing, year before last a horse a few miles for here tested postive. This test protects my horses on a trail ride or a show because I know the other horses have been tested.


----------



## Becky (May 12, 2009)

Coggins tests for every horse moving in state has been a requirement in Oklahoma for some years as well if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jetiki (May 12, 2009)

There was bill that just got squashed for this year atleast in SC that would require Coggins test on horses come to visit the state within 30 days, health certs within 30 days AND Strangles testing. IF that passes I'll move. Fortunately that was sent for recommittee and is dead for this year, that doesn't mean it won't come back but its baby steps.

Fl you have to have one to step a hoof off your property, or tire if in a trailer.

I don't mind the coggins testing, or the health certs to travel thats been around for years, but strangles testing? Yea right thats just not feasable. I know that health certs aren't really worth the paper they are written on but to me it states that a horse has atleast seen a vet.

Karen


----------



## Bunnylady (May 12, 2009)

Jetiki said:


> There was bill that just got squashed for this year atleast in SC that would require Coggins test on horses come to visit the state within 30 days, health certs within 30 days AND Strangles testing. IF that passes I'll move. Fortunately that was sent for recommittee and is dead for this year, that doesn't mean it won't come back but its baby steps.



I'm a bit puzzled.




Are you saying that if I wanted to take a horse to a show in SC, that I'd be required to have had a Coggins test done less than 30 days prior to the show? I know NC requires a neg. Coggins for any organised gathering of equines, but they feel that one done every year is sufficient.


----------



## Suzie (May 12, 2009)

In NC we get Coggins on every horse we move off the property every year. It is good for 1 year in state.

If we travel to another state, we update the Coggins just in case they are different. I don't mind getting a neg Coggins to travel out of state.

I would not say this is NAIS. I would say it is just like NC government- trying to milk every dime they can to balance the budget. State governments everywhere are in serious financial trouble and are looking to make every bit they can.


----------



## muffntuf (May 12, 2009)

Yes this is part of NAIS, their newer push is to get more than 35% OF ALL farms regardless of species of farm animal will have every animal and flocks of birds tagged,and the farm with a NAIS number.

Coggins testing is their strongest point to push the Equine Industry.

Also with this will come the mandatory tracking of your equine movement off your farm, even to walk down the road for a ride or trail ride.

Most vets are oblivious to these new regs. coming down the pipeline - I have talked to my vet two years in a row now and he still has not heard of anything like this. AND his main focus of his business is horses and cows.


----------



## Jill (May 12, 2009)

Margo --

In VA, I believe you are required to have one dated w/in a year for your horse if your horse will travel on state roads. The police can pull you over and if you do not have one, technically the horse(s) can be confescated. I've never been pulled over but each time I've hauled, it's been to a show or some place where I needed to present a coggins any way.

As for the proof of ownership, I suspect the same as you. That probably is to do with the NAIS, as well as the tightening of the coggins rules.

Side note, someone I trust to know told me there hadn't been a case of EIA in VA in something like 20 years... which is of course what the Coggins test is for.

Jill


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 12, 2009)

I do not believe it is a part of anything. Many states all over the country have had this law in effect for several years now along with a brand cert to show the horse is yours most of the permanant ones have an acutal photo of the horse on them along with all the info


----------



## txminipinto (May 12, 2009)

This is not a part of NAIS. Texas actually requires that EVERY horse within 200 YARDS of another horse must have an annual coggins test. Even if it never leaves the property. Of course, this is impossible to enforce until a horse in the area turns up positive.

What you don't want is mandatory strangles testing. This can get expensive very quickly.

New Mexico is just finally catching up with the majority and since it borders Texas which has EIA cases every year it's a good thing.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 12, 2009)

Carin would the strangles testing test if the horse had it at that very moment or if the horse ever had it? Usually once the horse has it and will test for it you know something is wrong anyway although I guess maybe towards the tail end of the illness you might not


----------



## txminipinto (May 12, 2009)

~Lisa~ said:


> Carin would the strangles testing test if the horse had it at that very moment or if the horse ever had it? Usually once the horse has it and will test for it you know something is wrong anyway although I guess maybe towards the tail end of the illness you might not


It would test for carrier status. Obviously it would be positive if the horse was already infected, but not if the horse had it and got over it. Carriers can be very costly to a farm because their gutteral (sp?) pouchs would have to be flushed repeatedly until they had 3 negative cultures in a row, plus anytime there is a stressor on the farm they can reinfect the previously unexposed horses. It's good to know if you have a carrier so you can take care of it, but not a good thing if it's a required test for transport or show. It could really hinder your show plans if you come up positive.


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 12, 2009)

Oh, I have no problem with the requirement of Coggins testing. However--how many uncataloged,'repeating' auctions(haul in today, sell tomorrow)-require a (negative) Coggins to accompany the horse, in your states? Here, I have heard, more than once, that it is pretty standard to allow blood to be pulled AFTER the horse has arrived at the auction premises...well, IF it were positive, that would be a bit late, wouldn't it? The whole situation, including 30 day health certificates, is in many ways, hypocritical, IMO.

Shows have routinely required negative Coggins results to accompany arriving horses, everywhere I've been, for quite some years....more recently, including our State Fair horse shows, for all horses, in or out-of-state. That's nothing new.

The Texas requirement is very interesting...so how many breeders with horses in the 100's have gotten a Coggins for each and every one, do you think? A prime example of a 'feel good, sound good' regulation that is essentially meaningless, DUE TO near non-enforceability...but as someone else noted, a good source of additional income for the instigating body. I did read elsewhere on the 'net recently of a state/National? park where you MUST have,not a copy, but your ORIGINAL Coggins test certificate ON YOUR PERSON when riding or driving there....and the 'rangers' seemed to be delighting in stopping people. Now, I'm a believer in following the law, AND in enforcement of same...but by the same token, wonder about such strictness...the ORIGINAL Coggins? The yellow copy is pretty flimsy; wonder how long it'd last when you have to pack it around with you when horseback or driving?? At least, they mean what they say...if I'm told I 'have to have' a Coggins, them someone sure better be paying serious attention to whether I do or not!

So, another question--what does a Coggins cost in your area?

(I'm thinking I might call the Livestock Board, ask if they plan to be 'on site', checking on the paperwork, of those who show up with equines to ride/drive in the state's various parades..would love to hear the answer.)

Margo


----------



## txminipinto (May 12, 2009)

Here in TX you must have the original coggins paperwork with you at all times. Even hauling to the vet. And yes, all auctions, fairs, show grounds check for that paper work. The best thing to do is to keep the original in an envelope in your glove box (for trail rides, etc) or in my case since I have several horses that travel, it's in a plastic sheet next to their papers.

It's just a part of horse life here in TX. And like I said on the TX 200 yard law, nobody actually checks/enforces that law UNLESS a horse turns up positive and then everyone in the area has to retest. But if you take the horse off your property you better have that sheet of paper.


----------



## Dandy (May 12, 2009)

Hi! I'm from Mississippi and we need a current coggins (within 12 months) if we are taking our horses off the property. However, that test is only good for the minute the blood is pulled. The horse could get the disease shortly after that blood is pulled. I paid $27 each for the ones I got this year, plus farm call.


----------



## FoRebel (May 12, 2009)

Here in Wisconsin you need to have a neg. coggins if you're taking your horse off your property. If you're bringing one into Wisconsin you need to have a neg. coggins and health certificate for within 30 days of bringing the horse into the state.

ETA: The coggins certificate is only good from Jan 1 - Dec 31 of any given year.


----------



## HGFarm (May 12, 2009)

AZ has only required one from horses leaving or entering the state for any reason, not within the state.

What a rip off- just my personal opinion - to have to do this every time you move a horse off the farm.


----------



## jlh (May 12, 2009)

in arkansas,and this has been the law for more than a decade now, every horse must have a clean coggins within 12 months. any horse sold must have a clean test no more than six months old. all horse papers are required to be inspected at all equine events by certified verifiers before coming on grounds. anyone can call the L&P to ask for the coggins status of any horse.


----------



## targetsmom (May 12, 2009)

I think I might have a bit different perspective on this because 2 of my horses were involved in a "Swamp Fever" (another name for Equine Infectious Anemia, which the Coggins tests for) epidemic in CT in 1973. I was very lucky that my 2 horses survived the quarantine and weeks of testing, but about 17 horses were not as lucky and were put down. This was the result of a single horse coming through a CT dealer who had transported it in from another state (yes, a Coggins would have been required) that later came down with the disease. After the dealer sold it of course!! A Coggins test on that one horse could have prevented a massive tragedy, and spared a lot of owners (many of them teens and young adults) much grief.

Now on the other hand, I was writing a Masters Theseis at the time and did some research which I incorporated into that document. The Coggins only tests for antibodies, or horses that have been exposed, so there is chance that you are destroying horses that are actually immune to the disease. But until they find a better way to manage this horrible disease, I am in favor of the testing and the current follow-up.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 12, 2009)

Wow.




I've owned horses all my life here in Washington State and the first time I ever pulled a Coggins was to take Kody to California in 2007. The Oregon State Fair that year also required one, but none of the fairs here in WA ever did when I was growing up and I can still take my horse into Oregon for shows or sale without any health paperwork at all as the two states have a reciprocal agreement. Getting the brand inspection, Coggins and health certificate for that trip to CA was several hundred dollars- I can't imagine having to get that stuff every 30 days!



And what is the friggin' POINT?! The health certificate was a joke- the vet glanced at my horse, drew his markings (incorrectly, I might add) and handed me the paperwork without so much as taking his temperature. And as someone else pointed out the horse can get sick two days later but hey! He's got the paperwork so he must be alright.



I can't imagine having to take Coggins paperwork with me on a trail ride.





I can understand needing to get a Coggins as a precaution at least once a year to establish that the population is negative and to protect the horses of others yours may be around, but with my vet charging $75 to set foot on my property plus a minimum $60 exam fee _per horse_, plus procedural charges, having to call him out multiple additional times a year to see completely healthy horses would break the bank quick. I wouldn't be able to afford to show.



Or apparently to trail ride, or haul to a park, or go in a parade.

I can't imagine!





Leia


----------



## muffntuf (May 12, 2009)

I am going to disagree with Carin's assessment of this not being NAIS initiated. It states in the NAIS Business Plan that EIA testing is the best way to identify and track equine and from what I have read a feasible way to get all states, farms and individuals to come under the NAIS system.

Most states already have Coggins (EIA) testing to transport equine between states, but some states have yet to make it mandatory - to keep their federal program monies for NAIS - they have to have EIA testing as mandatory.

Here is a link to the NAIS Business plan - on page 28 it starts to speak to the Equine Industry.

NAIS Business Plan

Cost of NAIS

To further this USEF is a proponate of NAIS and you will have to have a Smart Card for your horse/pony to be able to eligible for any of their programs - EIA (Coggins testing) is the third item on the smart card.

If you are unaware of NAIS - I suggest you read up - this will effect your farm. It will cost a pretty penny if you have over a few head of horses/ponies.

Unfortunately the Fed Gov sees it as a money bank to promote traceability. Unfortunately it will come to a point where we have to report everytime we take a horse or pony off of our premise to a state or federal database.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 13, 2009)

Well according to NM state vet, I had to get neg EVA whichever to go the dang show in Alb this weekend. It was an extra 60 bucks on my colts anything over 12 months old. I almost skipped it.


----------



## Suzie (May 13, 2009)

One solution our local saddle club has come up with for the high cost of Coggins yearly is to put on a Coggins clinic (like a rabies clinic). We have a local vet set up at the show grounds on a Saturday early in the year (Usually Feb/March) and he will draw a Coggins on the horses for cost. The saddle club pays the vet his hourly fee and he sends in the blood work. We have done this for years and years. The cost of processing Coggins is $16 per horse. Not horribly unreasonable I think. It is pretty fast and convenient. Our saddle club sells coffee/donuts/ etc to offset the cost of the vet.

If your state implements this requirement, perhaps your local clubs could do the same to help offset the expense to members. Our Coggins clinic is open to anyone in the community to attend.


----------



## Jetiki (May 13, 2009)

Sorry I haven't replied sooner. If the SC bill that was proposed passed, ANY horse coming into the state, would have had to have had a Coggins test within 30 days, a Health Cert within 30 days and a test for strangles within 30 days. This is stuipd, and would have completly eliminated a lot of events in SC. It fortunately didn't pass.

I have no problem with a coggins within a year and health cert, but the above is just too much.

Karen


----------



## txminipinto (May 13, 2009)

Trace,

Coggins testing is mandatory in the majority of the states for equine sale and transport. It's been mandatory WAY before this NAIS BS ever showed up. I wouldn't assume that a state bringing their standards up to the rest of the nation is the result of NAIS. It's actually the veterinary boards who make these suggestions to the state government. And remember vets have to find a way to make money in this economy and it's good the equine industry to monitor EIA.

As far as NAIS goes.....this program is mainly designed for livestock producers which produce livestock for human consumption. I have read up on it, even registered my farm with it. However, this program will be IMPOSSIBLE to enforce w/o some major changes to it in regards to the equine industry.



muffntuf said:


> I am going to disagree with Carin's assessment of this not being NAIS initiated. It states in the NAIS Business Plan that EIA testing is the best way to identify and track equine and from what I have read a feasible way to get all states, farms and individuals to come under the NAIS system.
> 
> Most states already have Coggins (EIA) testing to transport equine between states, but some states have yet to make it mandatory - to keep their federal program monies for NAIS - they have to have EIA testing as mandatory.
> 
> ...


----------



## muffntuf (May 13, 2009)

Again I will disagree Carin, it is not just for livestock, the Equine Industry is listed as a high on mandatory management in their business plan. EIA testing, if you are following the committee and sub-committee hearings is what the committee believes will help to enforce NAIS within the Equine Industry. It is a first step and all states will be required to have mandatory EIA testing.

Yes many states have long had equine EIA testing as mandatory within their borders, but it is the vehicle NAIS will use to make this feesible.

I do agree they have a long way to go in trying to enforce this as only 35% of farms in the US are registered, even in the livestock industries. But they are working feverishly to try to pull this off.

Reading the original Business Plan is not enough as they have revised it since and have added more cost documentation, etc. just in the last couple months.

They have also started formatting town hall meetings to hear small farms a voice in the concerns over the overall cost of instituting NAIS.


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 13, 2009)

Suzie, the Coggins 'clinic' sounds like a great idea, and one to emulate, especially now that it appears that EVERYONE who wants to take a horse ANYWHERE will need one.

Brenda(wpsellwood)--what moved you to check w/ the NM state vet? I found nothing about the EVA requirements in the SF show premium; now I wonder how many will arrive w/o having fulfilled those NM requirements, and if they do, what the result will be? The NMLB website states all of them, says they are effective April 1, 2009, says nothing about a grace period, also states that NM STATE requirements must be met first, then the requirements of the particular exhibition.

BTW, I completely agree w/ muffntuff about NAIS; they are clearly 'making use' of the Coggins requirements to serve their own ends. GREAT deal for those who manufacture the tracking devices, though(and who've lobbied FOR this travesty/ invasion of personal rights.) I WON'T be 'registering' my place...oh, HE**, no!

Margo

PS...There is a discussion now within the driving group members within which this info was emailed out; some still seem to believe that the 'new', or at least, newly-stated, requirements, apply only to 'import' horses, but it states 'movement within the state', or words to that effect; to me, that means both in-state AND out-of-state origin...looks like I need to be putting $$ back to pay for Coggins for my minis who NEVER go out-of-state, only trail drive or go to friends' places to drive nowadays.

Late last fall, I gave one of my two AMHA Champion mini geldings-the 22 year old- to a wonderful driving home in MS. Of course, he needed a current Coggins and 30 day health cert...I hauled him to the 'local' vet, about 6 miles from me. The Coggins results, which I had to go back to get, and the health cert, done by the young 'associate' female vet, cost nearly $60-a significant amount, IMO! I knew this office was 'extra' pricey; but time was of the essence, and it is a 75 mile round trip to the 'in-town' vets I've been an 'occasional' client of for years. ) The young associate didn't even take the horse's temp; just glanced at him, and rushed off to visit with some folks who'd just driven up...but I paid 'full price' for the 'health certificate'. And as for presuming that a health cert. means a vet has 'at least seen' the horse--don't bet on it....


----------



## wpsellwood (May 13, 2009)

Im sorry I didnt check, my vet did. They call each state to see what the requirements before getting a health cert. Lucky me huh. Another 60 bucks woohoo


----------



## Katiean (May 13, 2009)

At a barn where I was training the owners horse got Strangles. She kept insisting it was just from some of the dried cheat grass in the hay. The first time I looked at him I knew whe\at it was. Then the horse next to him blew so much snot on the ground in front of his stall, it looked like some rude person was blowing snot lougies



. She insisted her barn was healthy. Well she is still treating her horses and She brought one of them to the show grounds where we were having the AMHA show to practice rodeo flag team. Oh, the Budwiser Clydsdales were there too. So with all of the barn horses blowing snot she still took her horse into contact with others. This is the same woman that "LET" a dog bite her mini and reuined him for driving. And the same woman that is now trying to sell the same horse (mini) for $1,500 with his cart and she is saying he is just a bit nervoous on the road. Yeh right. He totally blowes on the road. Sorry I got off topic. Just an example of stupid people spreading the illnesses.


----------



## Shaladar (May 13, 2009)

I live in California, and as far as I know, we don't have mandatory Coggins yet...the only time I have one done is to show out of state, or sell a horse out of state. One of my Vets will be here today to do teeth, so I will ask him.

Just had 2 coggins done for the May, Reno, NV show and the Coggins were $50.00 each (only had 2 done...more are cheaper), health cert. for 4 horses...$80.00. Call fee...$55.00.

So....2 Coggins, health cert for 4 horses and call fee...$235.00

I had a few done in March for the Arizona show by a different Vet..... Coggins were $ $36.00 each, (had 4 done) .

So....4 Coggins, health cert. for 4 horses and call fee came to $249.00.

The rest of the horses aren't going anywhere, so no more Coggins unless it is mandatory. And we should just squeak in under the 6 month Coggins for World show in Texas.

Sue


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 13, 2009)

Katiean said:


> This is the same woman that "LET" a dog bite her mini and reuined him for driving. And the same woman that is now trying to sell the same horse (mini) for $1,500 with his cart and she is saying he is just a bit nervoous on the road. Yeh right. He totally blowes on the road. Sorry I got off topic. Just an example of stupid people spreading the illnesses.


Just have to say while off topic how did she LET a dog bite her horse? Did she stand him up tied short and not allow him to move while the dog bit him?

I know it is pricey we pay more then 60 bucks for a coggins here let alone the health cert but EIA is a illness that we do not see much anymore could that be due to the testing maybe? and if so then it is worth it to me- I know of some who have had to put horses down due to EIA - who had to quarrintine a whole barn full of horses and some of them were put down 100 + bucks seems like a small price to pay compared to something like that


----------



## HGFarm (May 13, 2009)

Thank you targetsmom- and yes, the test shows they have antibodies- NOT necessarily the disease. They have destroyed thousands upon thousands of horses showing positive for antibodies, not that were actually sick or ever were! I dont think it is an effective way of monitoring the disease at all- because these are NOT true numbers of how many horses have actually had or died, of this disease.

If you are vaccinated for measles, you are probably going to show antibodies for that- it does not mean you have it, or ever will- but you should be put to death for having the antibodies? That does not make a lick of sense to me and never will.



JMO


----------



## Katiean (May 13, 2009)

[Just have to say while off topic how did she LET a dog bite her horse? Did she stand him up tied short and not allow him to move while the dog bit him?

No she did not tie her horse and let him bite the horse. She allowed the dog to approach the cart and did not chase him off when he got behind the horse and the dog bit the horses leg. I do not EVER let any dog approch a hitched horse. I was just trying to show she had made other poor judgments along with taking a horse with strangles to the Reno Livestock Event Center while we were having the AMHA show and the Bud Horses were there too. You could say we were all exposed to Strangles because of her wanting to do HER thing. If testing were required or a vet quarentine were required She would not have had her horse at the Show Grounds.


----------



## midnight star stables (May 14, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> The health certificate was a joke- the vet glanced at my horse, drew his markings (incorrectly, I might add) and handed me the paperwork without so much as taking his temperature.


I want to second this



. I took a horse over states and the other vet there had a hard time believing that it was the same horse as the markings BARELY matched up on my pinto





Also, as far as prevention goes, I think it sould be somewhat self decided, not mandatory. You can vaccinate for EVERY thing and still get sick. I think it should come down to the individual's morality and judgment. Do I think rabies, coggins, strangles etc. once a year is a good idea? Yes. West Nile? No. Coggins every 30 days(in an area that I don't believe has had a confirmed case in over 40 years)? No. But to each their own.

I think the idea of health papers are nice, but I don't really think they are the greatest... especially at $51.00 a pop.





Sorry if I offended anyone. I'll put my flame suit on.


----------



## sdmini (May 14, 2009)

midnight star stables said:


> I think the idea of health papers are nice, but I don't really think they are the greatest... especially at $51.00 a pop.


SD does not have any Coggins requirements but some states bordering us do.

I have to say $51 a pop for HC is






I get mine for the whooping amount of $0.00. Yep that's right mine are free, most places do not do this but the vet clinic does this as a service for those that do business with them. The forms are free from the state so all it cost the vet clinic is some time, guess some places value their time more than others.



The most I've ever paid for a HC is $20.


----------

